
Show HN: jaziir – RSS meets Stories - ElectronShak
https://www.jaziir.com
======
ElectronShak
Hi HN, jaziir (pronounced 'jaza') is an experimental twist to an RSS news
aggregator, think Stories meets RSS, thought I should share it with you, and
see what you think of it sofar. Thanks HN.

------
HNLurker2
This has potential.Looking forward for better mobile experience!

~~~
ElectronShak
HNLurker2, thanks for the feedback. Yes, mobile responsiveness is the first
item on my to-do checklist.

------
ayo_laja
Looks great! I was unable to change my profile picture though.

~~~
ElectronShak
Thank you for the feedback. Yo right about not being able to change the
profile picture, that action is currently not working, working on it.

